# !!! New Camera System !!!



## Made In The USA (Oct 17, 2012)

I can't wait to try this camera out, I bought it from a local guy that builds these and says he can fix whatever issues I might encounter. :thumbsup: I have never seen a setup like this before. Extremely reasonable too. Let me know if you guys have ever used a setup like this before / what are your thoughts?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

You might want to post up an introduction, before you start spamming us with new products.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

An intro is required for all new members!


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

For two hundred bucks how could you lose?

Mark


----------



## Made In The USA (Oct 17, 2012)

_Originally Posted by_ _*slickrick*_ 
_An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

*Last time I checked requested is not the same as "required". I have been on this site for sometime but just registered so I could post to show my new purchase and get involved a little bit. If you don't have have anything useful to say don't reply. Simple as that.*
_


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Who's the 'local guy'? 'He says he can fix any issues' with the system. Your user-name is 'Made in the USA.' Hmmmmm. Is the local guy you?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Made In The USA said:


> _Originally Posted by_ _*slickrick*_
> _An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/._
> 
> _*Last time I checked requested is not the same as "required". I have been on this site for sometime but just registered so I could post to show my new purchase and get involved a little bit. If you don't have have anything useful to say don't reply. Simple as that.*_


 
that camera looks like junk :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Made In The USA said:


> _Originally Posted by_ _*slickrick*_
> _An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/._
> 
> _*Last time I checked requested is not the same as "required". I have been on this site for sometime but just registered so I could post to show my new purchase and get involved a little bit. If you don't have have anything useful to say don't reply. Simple as that.*_


 






Touche. But if you don't post us an intro, you'll be chewed up & spit out. Have it your way. It's your funeral.....:hang:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Made In The USA said:


> _Originally Posted by_ _*slickrick*_
> _An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.
> 
> *Last time I checked requested is not the same as "required". I have been on this site for sometime but just registered so I could post to show my new purchase and get involved a little bit. If you don't have have anything useful to say don't reply. Simple as that.*
> _


Three members took the time to offer you three useful responses. 

Intro's are required of new members :thumbsup:...k, thanx


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Made In The USA said:


> Originally Posted by slickrick
> An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.
> 
> Last time I checked requested is not the same as "required". I have been on this site for sometime but just registered so I could post to show my new purchase and get involved a little bit. If you don't have have anything useful to say don't reply. Simple as that.


It's a nice way of putting it ... To get you to post an intro .. This way the boys will play with you in the sand box ...

Nobody forces us either to play with the kids..

It gets lonely in the play ground if nobody plays with you ...

You might be stuck being in the corner playing with yourself


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

That camera looks like the cheap ones Harbor Freight sells.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Made In The USA said:


> _Originally Posted by_ _*slickrick*_
> _An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.
> 
> *Last time I checked requested is not the same as "required". I have been on this site for sometime but just registered so I could post to show my new purchase and get involved a little bit. If you don't have have anything useful to say don't reply. Simple as that.*
> _


 Let me use your word it is USEFUL and in your best interest to post an intro! Good Day


----------



## Made In The USA (Oct 17, 2012)

Like I said I have been checking this forum for quite sometime now, I have found useful information. I have a lot of useful information to share. You guys want to be ignorant because I didn't post an intro. You guys are hurting the forum by driving people away that could possible have some great knowledge to share.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

If you have been on PZ for awhile you would have seen this same scenario play out over and over again.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Made In The USA said:


> Like I said I have been checking this forum for quite sometime now, I have found useful information. I have a lot of useful information to share. You guys want to be ignorant because I didn't post an intro. You guys are hurting the forum by driving people away that could possible have some great knowledge to share.


You may be right, but visiting this site for some time, you seem to be doing this to start something.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Made In The USA said:


> Like I said I have been checking this forum for quite sometime now, I have found useful information. I have a lot of useful information to share. You guys want to be ignorant because I didn't post an intro. You guys are hurting the forum by driving people away that could possible have some great knowledge to share.


yea yea, im sure you have some real useful information 


I call BS , if you have been lurking then youd know better, everybody must post up an intro 

so quit with the lies


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Made In The USA said:


> Like I said I have been checking this forum for quite sometime now, I have found useful information. I have a lot of useful information to share. You guys want to be ignorant because I didn't post an intro. You guys are hurting the forum by driving people away that could possible have some great knowledge to share.



This forum is for professorial plumbers only, we don't know you or if you are a pro, handyhack, homeowner, advertiser, etc etc. Many people lurk here but only proffesional plumbers may join "the club" and interact with us. Keeps out the rif raff, if you are a real plumber simply post an intro and laugh off the hazing, otherwise as Old School said you will be playing with yourself and who knows where you'll put that new camera:laughing:


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

If you have such greatness to share start by not being ashamed of yourself and let us know who you are and how you are involved in the plumbing trade?


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

:tt2::tt2::tt2:
Ibtl


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Yea what they said

Its nice to know who we are talking to.


----------



## Made In The USA (Oct 17, 2012)

Here goes the intro then, I am Ben from Northwestern PA. I am a Certified Infrared Thermographer / Videographer in the Steel Producing Industry Monday through Friday with a Residential Plumbing Business I run on the weekends when work is available. On the video side of my full time job I inspect water lines to Blast Furnaces all over the U.S. I detect hot spots with an IR Camera in the lines and then further investigate them with a borescope. I am proud to work in this industry and believe that we need to keep work here instead of overseas hence the username. Made in the USA.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok made in the usa, your camera wasn't.
Those cameras are junk. 
I have one I keep in the corner incase I need to whip someone.
Don't put that camera in water or your totally screwed, trust me it will fog up before it touches anything damp.
You say you have a plumbing business at the weekends.


----------

